# Gravely 20G questions



## jpmill (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Guys
I am new to this forum and I have a couple questions. I am looking to buy a 20G and I am wondering if there are any known issues with it. Also where do I look to find the model number so I can find out what year it is.

The tractor has a 60" deck and comes with a 42" snow blower in what looks to be execellent shape. He's asking $350 for everything which I think is a great price.

TIA for you help
John


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

You are buying a snow blower and getting the rest for free. 

There are no issues with the Gravely. It is a all gear driven real tractor. The 20G was the top of the line. The whole thing is worth $1k - $3 k depending on condition.

THe model number tag is under the front hood in the right side. There should be two aluminum tags. One for model and one for serial.

How many hours are on it?


----------



## jpmill (Aug 6, 2011)

there are 1700 hours on it. The guy that is selling it has only had it for a year and doesn't know much about it. I haven't heard it running yet because the battery is dead. He said he'll charge the battery and call me. So I don't know if it smokes or anything but the guy said it runs real strong. Yea I knew it was a fantastic price. Where the front part of the seat mounts to the hood is rusted almost completely through but other than that there is not other rust and the tires are in good shape. I can't wait to get this tractor and start restoring it. I will post pics when I get it.
I grew up on a farm and we had walk behind gravelys and they were incredible machines and I also owned an 812 for a while when I lived at a place with a 3 acre yard. It was a great machine.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

If you aren't doing anything this weekend, the Gravely Mow-In is at Brownsville, PA at the National Pike Show.


----------



## jpmill (Aug 6, 2011)

what part of Pa is Brownsville?


----------



## jpmill (Aug 6, 2011)

oh I just looked it up on Mapquest. It's only 60 miles from me. What are the details? Where exactly and when exactly?


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Started today but most of it happens on the weekend. 222 Spring Road, Brownsvile. Just West of PA 43 off of US 40. 0900 to 1800.


----------



## jpmill (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anybody know what the orange color of the 20G is called? Also do you know where that color paint can be purchased in spray cans?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Finding an exact match us tough. The only way to get something close is to get a can from Gravely.


----------

